# WA state laws



## medicalneed (Feb 8, 2009)

I live in WA state, and would like to grow for medical purposes if I can do so legally.

I have read the WA state dept of health website, where is says you can have 15 plants and up to 24oz of bud if you have a doctors written approval.

However, I won't risk losing my house and job.

Anyone here have some good advise to keep this 100% legal?
What doctors prescribe?
Is there any kind of card system like California that you can provide to law enforcement for proof?
Is it anonymous if I get approved for medical?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2009)

:ciao:  my friend..I live in WA...yes get your doctor to write up the paper work stateing you need MJ for pain.and if your doctor wont fill the paperwork out 4U..then find a Doctor that will..call your Doctor and ask them if the support the use of Marijuana for medical puposes..and when you get your papers..you are kept annonimus(sp)..i keep my origanal in my fireproof case..I made copies for my vehicals..and gave a copy to my Employer..And when you start growing Legal..you need to still fallow Rule # 1..Dont tell no one..The :cop: told me this..he said the thugs are the ones I need to worry about..they will steal all plants..so I play as tho i dont grow..well enough on this  hope this helps and good luck 2U:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2009)

It is still illegal on a federal level, so there is no way you are going to be 100% legal.  4U has given you good advise.  Tell no one.


----------



## medicalneed (Feb 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  my friend..I live in WA...yes get your doctor to write up the paper work stateing you need MJ for pain.and if your doctor wont fill the paperwork out 4U..then find a Doctor that will..call your Doctor and ask them if the support the use of Marijuana for medical puposes..and when you get your papers..you are kept annonimus(sp)..i keep my origanal in my fireproof case..I made copies for my vehicals..and gave a copy to my Employer..... good luck 2U:bolt::bong:




Thank you for the advice.
Did you have to bring in your own paperwork, or did your doctor have this handy? 
Is there a specific form, or can they just fill out on a blank prescription pad or something similar?
I don't want to risk anything, so I want to make sure it's official. Also, if my regular family doctor could provide this that's great, although I don't know how he'd feel about this option since it has never been brought up over the last dozen years or so that I've had pain.

Last question. Would the DEA _really _be able to take your home away if you're growing for personal use? Seems odd that they could take away a families wealth if they are not making a profit. Is that really possible?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2009)

it would be best for you to have everything ready for the doctor..all he has to do is read over it and sign..I would first start by asking what his thaughts are on Medical MJ..if he is against it  you wont have any luck...Find one that does support it..The DEA  i think can do anything they want. But dont think they are takeing away your home for personal use..Most that are taken are at the commercial grows.. Good 2U my friend..take care and be safe


----------



## medicalneed (Feb 23, 2009)

WA state law prohibits being a caregiver for more than 1 person, therefore limiting the plants of any house to 15.

Well, what if a couple live together and are both medical patients? Then, is it acceptable to grow 30 plants and have 2x the amount of bud?
What if 4 patients live together? Can they grow 60?

States should have boards like these to get legit answers without directly writing. Many of us don't fell comfortable sending direct emails with the questionable stance many government officials have on the issue.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 23, 2009)

medicalneed said:
			
		

> Last question. Would the DEA _really _be able to take your home away if you're growing for personal use? Seems odd that they could take away a families wealth if they are not making a profit. Is that really possible?


the DEA are after bigger things.if you yourself are growing say 10 plants for personal reasons with doctors permission i highly doubt anyone is going to be busting down your door.but its best to take certain precautions and play it safe these days.so as 4u said dont tell noone and with that said build a proper room sealed off from the rest of your life.


----------



## robz (Mar 2, 2009)

4u?  Would you be willing to elaborate on how you obtained your medical marijuana approveal from your physician? I suffer from cronic pain due too arthariats and my kaiser Dr. Is less then willing to sign off on the required forms. Do you reccomend just thumbing through the phone book untill you find a Dr. Who will agree to sign the doccument? I also live in Washington so any advice would be greatly appriceated.


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey RobZ, WA patient here. If your Dr. wont sign off they ARE required to give you copies of your medical records.  All you need is proof that you have been diagnosed with any of the conditions that warrant Med MJ (ei. chronic severe pain, arthritis are on the list)  and you can take that info to the MJ clinic close to you.


----------



## robz (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks old toker. I have been doing the research on what I need to do but haven't been able to convince my kaiser dr to sign the form. So I have allready been diagnosed with a qualifying condition should I just ask for coppies of my medical record and find a dr. Who will sign it? And how does one find a dr. Who will sign it? Start thumbing through the phone book? Can you reccomend a med marijuana friendly physician?


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Mar 4, 2009)

RobZ, contact NORML and they can probably refer you to a friendly dr in your area.


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 6, 2009)

I now your state very well. I've been a med mj user for 6yrs in June.  Call this number they will tell you everything you need to know.  800-723-0188  or this one  425-869-6378


----------



## robz (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks that's the the # I got after much research and help from you all. So the dr. At that clinic will sign your form on your first visit if you have a qualifying condition?


----------



## medicalneed (Mar 11, 2009)

Gonna get into trouble for spamming the same message:

WA state law prohibits being a caregiver for more than 1 person, therefore limiting the plants of any house to 15.

Well, what if a couple live together and are both medical patients? Then, is it acceptable to grow 30 plants and have 2x the amount of bud?


----------



## marcnh (Mar 22, 2009)

Medicalneed,
I also live in WA.  I heard of a place in tacoma. I found this in the free classifieds you find at gas stations. It's a Fairly large ad taking up four columns on the second page. Here's a rundown of the ad:

MEDICAL MARIJUANA
If you suffer from the following conditions medical marijuana may be able to benefit you:
**Pain, severe, or intractable 
*Chron's
* Hepatitis C with nausea or pain
*Severe nausea
*Appetite loss
*Abdominal cramping
*Anorexia
*Muscle spasms
*HIV
*Epilepsy
*MS
*Seizures
*Cancer
*Glaucoma*
Call 1-888-378-0425 $200 evaluation fee. no hassle. no waiting. subject to medical records qualifying you parsuant to RCW 69.51 A

I know someone that went there and got the card, it's pretty easy.  The card said on the back that 24 oz of dried, cured marijuana for every 60 days is considered a legal personal stash, and you may have as many plants as needed to keep up with your personal supply.  This is what I actually read directly from the card, not what I heard. What the cardholder did tell me though, is that you are able to sell to cancer patients, but I did not confirm this in any way.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

it is illeagle to sell MJ  even to card holding patients..you will lose your pappers and face Jail time..be carefull..i know it says it on card..but IMO..stay with what is in the Laws..I dont know about as many plants as it takes to get 24 ounces..this is still the argument here..15 plants is it..I grow way more then this but thats the chance i have taken this year..Not sure if I will do it again..oh  and i have yet to stock 24 ounces..lol..so for a personal grow with 15 plants  it would take a long time to stash away that much..IMO..and like i said b4..if your truely intitled to this and MJ  helps you medically..then I cant see how any Doctor could say.."  No "  to a proven fact  that it helps in the aid of pain..and is this not what a doctor is to do for his/her patients?  personally  I would take offense  and find another Doctor..thats just me..Take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

medicalneed said:
			
		

> Gonna get into trouble for spamming the same message:
> 
> WA state law prohibits being a caregiver for more than 1 person, therefore limiting the plants of any house to 15.


 



you ansered your self here


Plants of any house to 15


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

medicalneed said:
			
		

> Gonna get into trouble for spamming the same message:
> 
> WA state law prohibits being a caregiver for more than 1 person, therefore
> limiting the plants of any house to 15.
> ...


 

sorry..where is the spamming? And what Trouble:giggle:  and 15 plants is 15 plants..a house is a house..dont matter how many Patients live in house..hope this helps


----------



## marcnh (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I read the 15 plant rule on the NORML website, but my friend's card said 24 OZ and as many plants as needed to keep up with this supply.  Weird.


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 24, 2009)

The WA legislature change the law in the summer or fall of 08.  They've been tinkering with it ever since.   It used t o be a patient with a prescription could grow as many plant as he need to maintain their prescription limit.  The max was 2lbs.   

    The last I read it is 24oz and 15 plants.  Only 8 in flower though and you must post your script inside your grow room.  
     And where I'm at there are places where it can be bought.   The heat has tried to drop the hammer on them a couple times though.  That is still pending I think... I stay the hell away.   I don't like my picture or plate taken


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 6, 2009)

I also live in Wa. I understand that the dispensaries have you sign a release form authorizing them to be your provider. My question is, what if I want to be a provider for someone else. Can I grow there plants and hold there surplus?  The other thing, lets say I am growing Big Bud strain, I don't smoke as much as 15 plants provides. After some time, i am going to have more than 24 oz. of weed. What am I suposed to do with the weed? Can I sell it to the dispensaries? And where do they get their weed? They must surely have a surplus over 24 oz. Is there a permit that allows them to grow or buy it from growers? I have the RCW on the medical part but I am really looking for the skinny on the supply aspect of it. Does anyone have the answer, or know where I can find it?


----------



## medicalneed (Apr 9, 2009)

hydrochloride said:
			
		

> I also live in Wa. I understand that the dispensaries have you sign a release form authorizing them to be your provider. My question is, what if I want to be a provider for someone else. Can I grow there plants and hold there surplus?  The other thing, lets say I am growing Big Bud strain, I don't smoke as much as 15 plants provides. After some time, i am going to have more than 24 oz. of weed. What am I suposed to do with the weed? Can I sell it to the dispensaries? And where do they get their weed? They must surely have a surplus over 24 oz. Is there a permit that allows them to grow or buy it from growers? I have the RCW on the medical part but I am really looking for the skinny on the supply aspect of it. Does anyone have the answer, or know where I can find it?




Hey, sorry to say you cannot sell to anybody, for any reason in WA state.
If you are a provider, you can only get the person you are caring for to pay for your lights and electricity. Your labor is not legit either. Especially not profit.
Anybody with a dispensary is going against the law and will likely get busted, since you cannot provide care for more than 1 patient in WA state (unlike California).
As for you growing too much weed with 15 plants, I'd either 
A) grow less weed
B) provide care to 1 patient, with their records properly displayed and collect half the electrical/lighting/soil costs.
The average crop supposedly costs about $400 to produce.

Hope this helps


----------

